# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Sundadanio axelrodi

## CacaManiac

Hey Fish fans...
3 days ago.. i got my hands on a batch of these amazing fish... i must say they look stunning...
got about 20 of them .. keeping them in an 11 inch X 8 inch X 8 inch tank.. i'm still adding plants to it.. 

here's a terribly blur image.. will try to get a better one tonight.



anyone have any pointers on keeping these guys in tip top condition?
and what kind of tank mates do great with them?
Would any apisto species be ok witht these guy?

----------


## hwchoy

this fish is correctly called _Sundadanio axelrodi_. If you are reading one of those barb books written by "westerners", its wrong (tell tale sign: they call most barbs either Barbus or Rasbora).

----------


## Quixotic

I think they do better in groups, with more plants, top to mid level swimmers. Tank mates shouldn't be too large, e.g. _Boraras_, _Trigonostima_, mid sized _Rasbora_. Tetras are fine too, but some would not mix them with South American fishes as they are Asian fishes.

However, I read in this thread that Apistos may predate on fishes that fit their mouths.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=25797

But this fish is top to mid level swimmers, so may possibly be safe from the Apistos.

----------


## benny

Ok. I've changed the title to reflect the actual name.

These fishes will only look impressive when keep in numbers. And they make great live fish food for larger dwarf cichlids. So do take note.

Cheers,

----------


## CacaManiac

yeah i got a school of 20+ some big some small.. typical wild caught batch..
so it's a no to apisto ??

----------


## bryan

Is this the same as Rasbora Axelrodi Blue?

----------


## benny

Hi Bryan,

I do believe some shops call it that.

Cheers,

----------


## bryan

Thanks Benny. This are brave little fellows. Will stay in the open in case anyone is worried that they will hide all the time.

----------


## Quixotic

> Is this the same as Rasbora Axelrodi Blue?


There are red and green forms as well, although for green, I am not totally convinced as some look bluish under different lighting conditions.

----------


## CacaManiac

yeah they look blue when views from certain angles but they are indeed brave little guys...

----------


## Tetra Lover

> Thanks Benny. This are brave little fellows. Will stay in the open in case anyone is worried that they will hide all the time.


I bought 5 of them and kept in the same tank with my neon, rummy nose and cardinal tetras...they are always hiding behind the plants and prefer to stay in dark areas.....they are hardly feeding.  :Confused:  are they too small a group? Maybe I should get more to make them more comfortable?

----------


## Quixotic

In my opinion, they tend to do better in a larger group. But I wouldn't worry too much. My population has dwindled down to 5 in the last few weeks but they are still doing fine with my green neons, rummy nose, rasboras etc.

----------


## CacaManiac

mine are doing really good.. i'm still trying to get a pic of the 3 dominant males of the group.. they look awesome with their fins flared

----------


## Tetra Lover

Yeah, please post the picture once you manage to get a good shot!  :Grin:

----------


## CacaManiac

i added 8 more last night.. was delighted to see there was a new batch at my lfs.. Coool! total count at 25 now... is there any information on how to breed these guys?

----------


## andrewtyr

Baranne has them and I would describe them as active in highly agitated water

----------


## CacaManiac

they do love the water flow from the overhang filter in there..
I just need 4 more to make a solid shoal of 30... really wanna breed these cool guys... plus i've got a fair ratio of males and females.

----------


## CacaManiac

Sadly, i've had one Casualty.. i dont know why it died.. it was the tiniest one of the whole lot.. maybe he just couldnt hold on anymore.

I took some pictures of these guys today... 
Pardon my Photography skills.

----------


## ranmasatome

nice pics.. today i was at biotope and i saw them label a tank as these fishes..
Apparently.. i think they labeled it wrongly or something.. that tank of fish looked so different.

Choy.. i think they look like the redish ones at RMBR..

----------


## valice

That tank of red ones has been around for some time already. I thought there was the red and blue variety?

----------


## hwchoy

> nice pics.. today i was at biotope and i saw them label a tank as these fishes..
> Apparently.. i think they labeled it wrongly or something.. that tank of fish looked so different.
> 
> Choy.. i think they look like the redish ones at RMBR..


what reddish ones at RMBR? the "asian cardinal"?

----------


## ranmasatome

yah...those ones.. go see la

----------


## Wackytpt

If I am not wrong, there is a total of 3 types of colour. Blue, red and green (if I am not wrong)

----------


## Quixotic

Red, blue and green, post #9.  :Wink: 

See how CacaManiac's look greenish from certain angles.

----------


## CacaManiac

yeah the camera cant catch the blue when there is flash. without it  it looks more blue.

----------

